# John Folse books



## wide spread (May 22, 2011)

Does anyone else on here have or use John Folse's cookbooks? If you like to cook wild game his After The Hunt book is a must. He has another book Hooks Lies and Alibis that is full of different recipes for all kinds of fish, shellfish, sauces etc. I have these two plus his The Encyclopedia For Cajun and Creole Cuisine. I have really enjoyed these books and recommend them.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

I'll second the HLA book---some of the sauces in there are incredible. Alot of different options for about anything edible you can find on the Gulfcoast.

Mike


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

+1. Have the books, and everything I've tried has been awesome!


----------

